# Brac had her litter



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Bracken had her litter two days ago. We had Warren fixed 3 weeks ago but it was obviously too late by then. She had 4 in total, but one died yesterday morning. So I bought an indoor cage yesterday and the bracken and the 3 babys are currently living in my bedroomI dont have any pics to show atm, but we are hoping to get Bracken spayed in a few weeks.


----------



## ellissian (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG I didn't even know she was pregnant again! :shock:

Awww congratulations, I'm sorry about the other baby but I'm so pleased that Bracon's ok. 

And of course we want those pic's asap!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck with the babies! What colors are they?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

They're both so pretty! I bet the babies are gorgeous! Congrats although it wasn't planned! Those naughty bunnies!


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats on the babies... I am sorry that you lost one... I am glad bracken is ok...keep us updated... i can't ait to see pics...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on the babies and the healthy delivery. How is Bracon doing at beng a mom? I bet she's taking good care of the babies.

If I remember right - she's a Netherland dwarf - right? If so - three babies surviving is GREAT for a first litter. WOW. I keep hearing how hard it is to breed Netherland Dwarfs and get live litters.

Anyway - congrats again - I hope you really enjoy the babies.

Peg


----------



## Celestial Wind (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on the live kits.



I thought she had lost her kits due to a miscarrage? Or am I thinking of someone elses bunn?


----------



## Sarah8000 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> Congrats on the live kits.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she had lost her kits due to a miscarrage? Or am I thinking of someone elses bunn?



Just what i thought.......

Cant believe Bracon got pregnant. Again.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 15, 2007)

I find it rather hard to believe that a rabbit, so soon after having a miscarriage, will be able to conceive so quickly. I know that rabbits will "breed like rabbits", but that one is far-fetched to me.

I doubt she was pregnant in the first place.

But good luck with the kits.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 15, 2007)

i doubt the pregnancy was an accident either but hey lets enjoy the gorgeous pics of the little babes :biggrin2:


----------



## Sarah8000 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> I find it rather hard to believe that a rabbit, so soon after having a miscarriage, will be able to conceive so quickly. I know that rabbits will "breed like rabbits", but that one is far-fetched to me.
> 
> I doubt she was pregnant in the first place.
> 
> But good luck with the kits.


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26788&forum_id=8


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26093&forum_id=6

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27034&forum_id=1

And to quote: "Bracon had a miscarrigea few days ago, Ive not talked about it because I still feel a bit upset. At least I no she'll be ok now and I can get her spayed soon."

Yet Bracon was allowed to get pregnant again? I'm sorry but i think this is just appalling. I'm not having a go at Bracon but surely after this awful tragedy it shouldnt have been allowed to happen again?



:?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 16, 2007)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> i doubt the pregnancy was an accident either but hey lets enjoy the gorgeous pics of the little babes :biggrin2:


:yeahthat:


----------



## Ivory (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry, but the timeline on this is off. The last pregnancy scare/miscarriage was on August 6th. If she were bred around that time, her due date would have been 28-32 days later, around the beginning of September. But Bracon had a miscarriage, apparently, but at which point it was never made completely clear. If she was under 20 days then I suppose it's possible that she simply reabsorbed the kits. Twenty days from the sixth is August 26th, which would be the longest period of time. Or, if she was bred on the 4-5th then it would be the 24-25th to be the last day possible for a true reabsorption. After said reaborption it would take her body about a month to be ready to conceive again- that's the 24-25th of September. It's October 16th today. This was announced on the 12th. It seems to be a very large stretch that Brac birthed perfectly healthy kittens with a eighteen day gestation period.

I am not critisizing breeding her, it's that I seriously doubt the last "pregnancy scare" was actually a pregnancy scare, because I seriously doubt that Brac was pregnant the last time, or if she was she reabsorbed her kittens much earlier in the pregnancy than originally thought.

I'm not picking on Bracon (the person), I think we should just enjoy the baby bunny pictures and have fun. I was just doubting that Brac was pregnant and miscarried.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I totaly understand what you were all saying, but we we just going off what the vet told us, but I gotta enjoy this while it lasts since Warren has lost his manley parts


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Oct 16, 2007)

I know Bracon (the person) didn't want this to happen, I have been talking to her, and she was very upset when she found the kits. I have talked to her, and know she didn't do it on purpose, Im all confused with the whole miscarrage thing, so I'll stay out of that...



But, please, there are some who are saying some things that couldbe very hurtful (not all of you, just 1 or 2) and I don't see a point in hurting Bracon (The person)'s feelings. She said she didn't mean for it to happen, so can't we all belive the best in people (thats a lot coming from me) and just be happy that 3 of the 4 babies made it, and Bracon (the rabbit) is okay! 



Not being nasty, just sticking up for someone who made a *mistake*.

Shay


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 16, 2007)

i wasnt trying to hurt/upset bracon with my comment its just i know alot of people want their rabbits to have 1 litter il admit i did this also with my first buns but were also scared to admit this and say its an accident to avoid others having ago at us and making us feel guilty, i do believe some 'accidents' happen but looking back on Bracons posts her bun has had 2 pregnancy scares and 1 true pregnancy i cant really see how a buck can accidently get to a doe 3 times surely you'd learn from the first time but like i said i dont want toupset Bracon i think the babys are absolutly beautiful and would love to watch them as they grow and 1 things for sure Bracon wont be looking at these babies as an 'accident' but more of a 'blessing', enjoy the babies while you can hun and take lots of pics


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 16, 2007)

I think we ALL need to see some PHOTO'S of the babies! PLEASE?????????????? 

[align=center]:camera :bunny24:bunny24:bunny24 :camera [/align]


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Oct 16, 2007)

> i wasnt trying to hurt/upset bracon with my comment its just i know alot of people want their rabbits to have 1 litter il admit i did this also with my first buns but were also scared to admit this and say its an accident to avoid others having ago at us and making us feel guilty, i do believe some 'accidents' happen but looking back on Bracons posts her bun has had 2 pregnancy scares and 1 true pregnancy i cant really see how a buck can accidently get to a doe 3 times surely you'd learn from the first time but like i said i dont want toupset Bracon i think the babys are absolutly beautiful and would love to watch them as they grow and 1 things for sure Bracon wont be looking at these babies as an 'accident' but more of a 'blessing', enjoy the babies while you can hun and take lots of pics


I understand, but what I was getting at was, even if you do believe SOME accitdents happen, why can't we just belive it was an accident? I understand it may seem like it wasn't, but if Bracon(the person) did decide to let her rabbits breed, then so be it, it's her choice..

And I will come with it now, I bred my first rabbits. I bred them a few times. I didn't say that on here before, scared that I'd get bashed, but I did. 

 No harm ment.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Oct 17, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> I know Bracon (the person) didn't want this to happen, I have been talking to her, and she was very upset when she found the kits. I have talked to her, and know she didn't do it on purpose, Im all confused with the whole miscarrage thing, so I'll stay out of that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After this post i'm leaving this forum and this thread but.......i cant believe the same 'mistake' was made twice.

Bracon told people after Bracon bunny supposedly lost her babies that she was having her spayed - why was she put back with the male bunny?

It just seems she lied to us about this and then went ahead and bred Bracon again (even after Bracon had a miscarriage - or whatever she had).

I'm a member of another forum in the UK and this kind of thing would not happen with members on there - we love our bunnies too much. I cant be a part of this forum anymore, there are too many 'incidents' happening like this, and personally, it disgusts me.

Goodbye.


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

hannah, im so glad brakcne is alive, that wass my main concern (having lsot two nethies in klabour myself), but im rerally glad hs ei ok. im even more glad, and pleseantly surpirsed that she has live kits,that's a total ahcivem,ent for her.

i dont see how this was an accient. surely your family mshould have learnt form whagt happened last ti,me, if not, thats a bit poor to risk animals and not learnlike that (i hope you can see im not criticisng your there),but the outcome has not bee a bad one, and thats the important thing. having said that, if it wad delioberate, at leats eveyrhitng is good 

unfortunatle,y due to simis defensive post for you, what should have been a posiitve thread has fuirther descendced into a crappy thread of nit picking, having a go, etc, and it shouldn't have. i haven't been on your thrad with pics of your babies, but i hope that thead is more positive, and this one can be left to lie because you ahve got some wondeful times ahead and you have got thtee little joys to love and thats what should be focused on, not the negative things in this thrwad.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 17, 2007)

im not sure if im wording my posts right (no surprise there) but im actually happy for Bracon, im sure she is feeling very overwelmed at this moment in time i know i did when Crystal had her litter 2 years ago, regardless on how the babies got there accident or not doesnt really matter. I'm sure bracon is responsable and will find the best possible homes for the babies. 

i agree with Flashys post this has turned into quite a negative thread which isnt really fair on bracon in the end of the dayso this will be my last post on this thread


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sarah8000 wrote:*


> > After this post i'm leaving this forum and this thread but.......i cant believe the same 'mistake' was made twice.
> >
> > Bracon told people after Bracon bunny supposedly lost her babies that she was having her spayed - why was she put back with the male bunny?
> >
> > ...


Just in case you do decide to sneak a peak againI would like to put a point across as a breeder the sites you go on would probably not like a breeder on it and the sites i go on are membership only with a small part for pet owners and are more based towards breeders.

This forum takes both sides into consideration which is very unusualand the members in general respect that,This is a great thing and you will learn many things on here if you don't agree with breeding then don't come into the rabbitry part of the forum just use the other parts 

What we have on this forum is am amazing mesh of Rabbit lovers whether they breed or don't whether they have to give up a rabbit or not, and whther they make a mistake.I know you found Jesse's humour strange but she cares majorly for all her animals. 

I will admit it took me a few days before i could post on Bracons blog as i feel a bit the same as what the others said and it shouldn't of happenedBUT what is done is done and at the end of the day I know Bracon is a good bunny mum and she utilises this site to give her rabbits the best she can. It is something that could have been prevented but it wasn't. So what because this has happened should she be shunned ? banned from the site? What good would that do anyone a mistake is a mistake. It can't be taken back! 

If on the other hand she get help with the babies and has experienced people to talk to is that not a good thing! rather than having a problem and panicing she can talk to breeders and get help.

We can't stop these things happening but we can help when they do. Is that not better than a site where you couldn't say anything in the first place for fear of getting flamed?

Mistakes happen no one is perfect!!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)

Flashy your so right, this had turned into a very crappy thread, I didnt meen to turn this into an argument, I thinkthat certain person whois leavingis very rude and this forum does not need people who are so uncensative. Thanks everyone for all the support and advice, you'll all be happy to no that Bracken gets spayed in January, so no more babys. Btw for everyone who asked... Ive got some pics on the "brac's babys" blog


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Thanks for the comments guys, I totaly understand what you were all saying, but we we just going off what the vet told us, but I gotta enjoy this while it lasts since Warren has lost his manley parts



I don't know the history really but if you are truly trying to avoid kits, it seems you have taken care of it.

Those babies are precious and for whatever reason they are here - they are and we can enjoy the heck out of them! I was just thinking earlier how much I love otters and they are just as cute as can be. 

Brac's photo where she's lying and resting - she just looks so exhausted but very content and I think I'd have to just kiss her all day!

We cannot judge each other on here. We can help each other, and we can stress the issues of unwanted babies, etc., but we are not the governing body of the bunny world.

Please everyone just let things go and concentrate on the positive! :hugs:


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *~Bracon~ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments guys, I totaly understand what you were all saying, but we we just going off what the vet told us, but I gotta enjoy this while it lasts since Warren has lost his manley parts
> ...


I agree


----------

